# Bondy baits?



## TClark

Did a search on here, not much info.
Anyone try these for inland lakes/reservoirs ?


----------



## Legend killer

Jig on breaks.


----------



## Troy Dave

I have tried one of the originals at Caesars Creek and Alum creek the last couple of years. Worked the edge of flats and coves where the creek channel came in and off some deep points. No luck yet. My question is how deep to jig. If I am in 8 to 10 fow and the creek channel drops to 20 or 30' do I drop the bait down as I move out or assume the fish are going to suspend around the 8 to 10 foot level and hold it there? I just got one of the smaller Wobblers to try this fall. The few fish I did finally manage to catch this year all came on smaller baits.


----------



## MuskyFan

I've used the original (large) versions. Lost one at cave run after getting it hung up in a fish attractor. 

It's important to know what depth the fish are at (or at least have a good idea). Helps me to have a bow fish finder so i can see my jig. Usually use them around trees and stumps but work around grass lines and drop offs. 

Bondy has some good videos on YouTube. 

They will wear you out. I use Jig Ripper handles on my rods to relieve the pressure put on my wrist.


----------



## BaddFish

IMO on working any jigs for ski's - simply jig them high up and let them flutter down from shallow to deep, My PB came on a jig that I worked on a 10ft to 20ft break, funny thing is, I only probably pulled the jig into the first 1/4 of the drop (12-13ft) and that fish ate it and kinda sat there, didn't know she was hooked until I started setting the hook....My point is, if they WANT it- they'll eat it, but start shallow and work deep...I REALLY like casting parallel or slight angle to the drop... put it in their face and they won't resist!


----------



## Muskielewis

From my experience if your not jigging in the right zone in the water column fish will just come off the bottom and look at your bait. Once you figure out where the right depth to jig you will start getting strikes. An LCD depth finder shows everything going on and how the fish are responding to your lure. At Leesville in the fall fish will come off the bottom in 30 fow to hit a lure 10 to 14 foot down. At West Branch in mid to late summer jigging 20 foot down in about 25 fow seems to work well. Having said that every day is different so you need to experiment. I've also had days when the fish would only hit unless you let the lure just sit there and don't jig it. You can slow troll (.5 to .7mph) when this is the case. I'll set my rods at the desired depth put them in the rod holders and back the drag all the way off and set the clicker. When a fish hits crank the drag down and set the hook.


----------



## TClark

What colors do ya-all suggest?


----------



## BaddFish

Any color as long as its black!  Mine was black with like a crayfish purple glitter trailer (I don't own any Bondy's)


----------



## Ol'Bassman

TClark said:


> Did a search on here, not much info.
> Anyone try these for inland lakes/reservoirs ?


I've been fishing Bondy's for about 7 years and have boated over 50 skis using them locally. The original Bondy's are still your best bet of all the different types. My favorite color is pearl but black and crappy have also been good. Pearl looks like a sheephead. Most of my fish have come from jigging off the bottom. I fish it like a dying fish in 10' to 25' deep. I jig it up not letting the rod tip get above waist line and then let it drop down to the bottom. Drop offs, submerged standing timber and stumps, etc. are places to jig. Be prepared to lose a lot of Bondy's and have sore arms. Good luck!


----------



## TClark

By original, you mean:









I would go swimming before I'd lose a $20 bait....
Thanks Ol'Bassman!!
The plan is to go by what Jon Bondy suggests.
8' Heavy Action rod, 80 pound braid and 200 pound leader.

Monsters lurk where I fish and are rarely caught. ;-)


----------



## chris1162

Legend killer said:


> I'm calling bs on your 50 fish caught on bondys.


You are a legend at showing up and being a douche arent ya?


----------



## K gonefishin

Legend killer said:


> I'm calling bs on your 50 fish caught on bondys.


7 fish per year on Bondy's is a big deal? My cousin went 3 for 6 in the last two trips on his own and other guy on the boat lost 3 fish as well in those two trips. If he caught 3 in two trips he will no doubt surpass 7 and would't surprise me if he gets 10. 

You could EASILY catch 7 per year on them. What is so BS about 50 fish over 7 years?


----------



## Legend killer

K gonefishin said:


> 7 fish per year on Bondy's is a big deal? My cousin went 3 for 6 in the last two trips on his own and other guy on the boat lost 3 fish as well in those two trips. If he caught 3 in two trips he will no doubt surpass 7 and would't surprise me if he gets 10.
> 
> You could EASILY catch 7 per year on them. What is so BS about 50 fish over 7 years?


From ol bass man.


----------



## K gonefishin

Maybe the guy put in alot of time jigging bondy's. I don't know him so I'll take his word for it, maybe you should give the guy benefit of the doubt. If the guy is fishing bondy's he's obviously targeting them, if he said he caught 50 musky on crappie jigs or casting erie deries then I would call BS


----------



## TClark

*Please do not feed the Troll*

In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting quarrels or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion,[3] often for the troll's amusement.


----------



## K gonefishin

TClark said:


> *ease do not feed the Troll*
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting quarrels or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of other


Well alot of musky guys act like they are gods gift to fishing and have something to say about ever other angler out there so I'm sure it's partially that as well. I've taken up musky fishing hardcore and half the guys out there won't even say hi to you or have their noses so far up in the air is ridiculous, it's pretty gross considering we are are fisherman who share the same passion and after all it's JUST FISHING.


----------



## MuskyFan

I agree that there are ones who think they are end all/be all of any type of fishing. But on the Muskie front seems to be the most hypocritical of the bunch. They will bust your chops over water temp, tools you use or even baits. Then you see them out on the lake when they say "it's too hot". Screw them! Fish for what you want, use whatever tools make you comfortable in order to protect the fish and throw every bait in your box. If it's not illegal they have absolutely no say in how we fish or what we fish for. There are some on here and on the water that can kiss my gluteus maximus for all their naysaying and bellyaching. 

As for talking to people on the water, I'm not one to strike up a conversation but I'll not ignore you if you ask me something. However, and this is a personal thing for me, my hearing sucks. I have hearing aids from the VA but usually don't wear them on the water because of the wind and engine noise. If you ask me something and I don't respond or just nod my head it's because I didn't hear you or didn't understand you. Talking to me from 100' away is about like talking to a wall. Not everyone has Vulcan hearing (it's a Star trek thing... ;-) ) so don't always assume that someone is ignoring you.


----------



## Legend killer

Cave run had water temps of 90°, a couple days ago. I am sure I saw musky fan out there figure eighting.


----------



## TClark

I totally understand Musky Fan. I'm deaf in one ear and hearing aid in the other. 
One time I was trolling and watching the starboard side and there was a Ranger on my left talking to me....lol. He hit a horn and scared the tar out of me and that's the only way I knew he was there. Glad he understood my handicap. ;-)

I've caught 3 Musky this year trolling for Saugeye...all juniors but still Musky and still fun fighters. I've caught several over the years by accident fishing for Bass. Lots of times I thought I had a 10 pound bass on till I seen it come out of the water. Even them juniors put up a good fight...can't imagine a 20 pound musky must fight like...wow!


----------



## burnsj5

K gonefishin said:


> Well alot of musky guys act like they are gods gift to fishing and have something to say about ever other angler out there so I'm sure it's partially that as well. I've taken up musky fishing hardcore and half the guys out there won't even say hi to you or have their noses so far up in the air is ridiculous, it's pretty gross considering we are are fisherman who share the same passion and after all it's JUST FISHING.


I would agree with this to some extent, seems like its cultural/location based. In Ohio majority of guys are laid back and pretty chill, maybe tight lipped at times but otherwise friendly for the most part. Not to say I haven't had guys just ignore more when saying hi crossing paths or be really short because I was already fishing a spot they wanted but most are friendly enough. I've had way more guys when up north out of state just be completely rude for no reason, basically giving you a death stare because you're fishing their lake. Id have to say guys down south are friendly too, unless they are out of town visitors from a northern state haha. 
I will give the guys up north a little more credit for better fish care, if you're not cutting every hook and give that fish a hug goodbye you better make sure they don't see you.
Ol'bassman gave good advice I'd follow. Only thing I could add would be to play with the depth. I don't normally fish near bottom, I jig through the school of bait with the jig coming below the school on my drop or generally fish 2/3 the way down in the water column if just setting up on a drift or breakline. Once you get used to the feel you can avoid a lot of snags, I can normally feel my line start rubbing on the potential snag and raise the rod tip really high to get over the obstruction before I get caught up.


----------



## K gonefishin

I probably made it sound worst than it is but I have run into it, musky guys are a different breed for sure, I have met alot of great guys since I started musky fishing.


----------



## muskiemike423

Legend killer said:


> View attachment 242408


Les, I`ll back you up on the number of Muskies that you`ve caught on the Bondy. We fish the same waters and its not uncommon to catch 2-5 per trip on the Bondy. Pearl white and Drum are my go-to colors. But I prefer the Magnum sizes. Don`t overlook the open water bite either.


----------



## cincinnati

chris1162 said:


> You are a legend at showing up and being a douche arent ya?


 "Douche" is French. For someone in KY, it's "doosh."


----------



## muskiemike423

Legend killer said:


> View attachment 242410


That doesn`t even deserve a response. Just another uneducated internet troller. Learn the facts before bashing someone.


----------



## Legend killer

I'm going to start fishing oh again this fall from a couple year hiatus. I will be happy to give you some tips on the lake if you want them.


----------



## K gonefishin

What's your problem dude? seriously...why even bother coming into the forum if you are just going to be an ******* to people? Make yourself feel better? Bored? what is it?


----------



## Legend killer

I apologize, just busting your ballz.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Legend killer said:


> I apologize, just busting your ballz.


Yeah right,you get off on it! It's apparent in most all your posts. Your poo don't stank. But everyone else's does....
You sir,have won the db of ogf award. All these adults,yet you stand out like a 12 year old amongst them.
I'm my experience,most "internet tough guys" are normally pretty small people in reality.
If you where picked on a lot as a kid,it's ok. A lot of us where. Move on. It's ok to act like an adult now.
And it's ok to be happy now an again,it sucks having a hurt butt all the time.


----------



## DHower08

Saugeyefisher said:


> And it's ok to be happy now an again,it sucks having a hurt butt all the time.


 Now you know after all these years of his "PERSONAL ACTIVITIES" his butt hurt no more


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Legend killer said:


> I'm calling bs on your 50 fish caught on bondys.


No one cares what you think. It is obvious you don't know squat about local musky fishing.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

TClark said:


> By original, you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go swimming before I'd lose a $20 bait....
> Thanks Ol'Bassman!!
> The plan is to go by what Jon Bondy suggests.
> 8' Heavy Action rod, 80 pound braid and 200 pound leader.
> 
> Monsters lurk where I fish and are rarely caught. ;-)


----------



## Ol'Bassman

I use #130 fluorocarbon leaders 12"or 6" steel leaders. It is interesting that you would go swimming for a $20 bait. A couple of years ago, I was willing to pay $50 for someone with scuba gear to retrieve a lure that I lost. Next time I lose one, I'll look you up.


----------



## K gonefishin

Ol'Bassman said:


> I use #130 fluorocarbon leaders 12"or 6" steel leaders. It is interesting that you would go swimming for a $20 bait. A couple of years ago, I was willing to pay $50 for someone with scuba gear to retrieve a lure that I lost. Next time I lose one, I'll look you up.


I hope you carry a good retriever with ample rope, they are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I follow bondybaits on ig an have been following his reports on lake st.clair network for years. I'm sure he's on fb to. He seems like a good guy. I imagine if someone emailed him this discussion or asked him via social media or dm he would chime in I imagine. 
He makes some pretty sweet bass plastics to!


----------

